# How to get rid of coyotes?



## Fldeerslayer (Jan 14, 2009)

Whats the best way to thin this guys out? Someone told me soak sponges in bacon grease & they will eat them & die because they can't pass them, I just don't believe it. I have trapped them in the past but was hoping for an easier way.


----------



## ikt (Nov 10, 2009)

i don't know about fl regs, but in kentucky we have a year round season with no limit, so we shoot the heck out of them


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yep, a 7mm Mag should do the trick .. split them in two and be done with em.


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

Trapping is the best way I've found. I trap as many as I can and hunt them as much as possible in the off seasons, but it's still hard to get a handle on their numbers up here. As much as I hate coyotes I don't think I could feed them sponges. I've heard it works also but, that's a little too inhumane for me, even for coyotes.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Fldeerslayer said:


> Whats the best way to thin this guys out? Someone told me soak sponges in bacon grease & they will eat them & die because they can't pass them, I just don't believe it. I have trapped them in the past but was hoping for an easier way.


That sounds like a pretty cruel way to handle it, and you'd likely kill anything that finds the bait. Including dogs and fox.

Just shoot the damn things.


----------



## Rolandd (Mar 15, 2010)

Get a Fox Pro and a 22-250 and have some fun.


----------



## Fldeerslayer (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't like the sponge idea either. As far as shooting them goes it's just not an effective way to get rid of them, they wise up to those calls very quick. I guess a combination of shooting & trapping would be best.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

When I was a park Ranger in the Lower State of Sc a fella that lived next door had a 100 acre fox pen and he HATED yotes. He would take meat scaps and put them on a big treble hook and hang the meet 4 ft off the ground. The yotes would jump up and basically hang themselves. COMPLETELY against the law but he handled his business.


----------



## clbryant1981 (Sep 11, 2010)

Out here a lot of farmers will kill about 5 or 6 of them and throw them over their fence lines. They say the rotting coyote scares off the live coyotes. Don't know if it works though.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Feed them lots of lead


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

clbryant1981 said:


> Out here a lot of farmers will kill about 5 or 6 of them and throw them over their fence lines. They say the rotting coyote scares off the live coyotes. Don't know if it works though.


Alternatively, you could display their heads on pikes. We do that to warn potential trespassers.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

jwcatto said:


> When I was a park Ranger in the Lower State of Sc a fella that lived next door had a 100 acre fox pen and he HATED yotes. He would take meat scaps and put them on a big treble hook and hang the meet 4 ft off the ground. The yotes would jump up and basically hang themselves. COMPLETELY against the law but he handled his business.


dang! thats pretty rough. rougher than the sponge method IMO.


----------



## BQC123 (Sep 23, 2009)

Shoot or trap like everyone else said. The hooks, sponges, poison, and all that other crap will kill anything. I can't stand to see any animal, even one I don't like, suffer.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know much about trapping but how about one of those cage traps, & a 22mag to it's head.


----------



## DEOrmiston (Aug 21, 2009)

jwcatto said:


> When I was a park Ranger in the Lower State of Sc a fella that lived next door had a 100 acre fox pen and he HATED yotes. He would take meat scaps and put them on a big treble hook and hang the meet 4 ft off the ground. The yotes would jump up and basically hang themselves. COMPLETELY against the law but he handled his business.


I had an old timer tell me the same thing. He claimed that they made such terrible cries while hanging that the the other yotes left the area. As others have said here, I will shoot every coyote I see but would never do this.


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yamahog12 said:


> That sounds like a pretty cruel way to handle it, and you'd likely kill anything that finds the bait. Including dogs and fox.
> 
> Just shoot the damn things.


:set1_signs009: I agree, a bullet or and arrow should work just fine.


----------



## bow'd up (Aug 12, 2007)

We had this one put to sleep.....permanently!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Even coyotes deserve better than that fate.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

clbryant1981 said:


> Out here a lot of farmers will kill about 5 or 6 of them and throw them over their fence lines. They say the rotting coyote scares off the live coyotes. Don't know if it works though.


I would say that is a old wifes tale. From everything I have read trapping is the only true way to really put a dent in the yote population.


----------



## CGerken (Aug 2, 2010)

ask around and find a local trapper. trappers are always looking for new ground to trap. I know I'm a trapper


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I read an article about coyotes a few years ago, by a game biologist, that said that when coyotes invade an area, they will always be there. The article stated that if you could kill 50% of of the coyotes in an area, they will produce larger litters until the population is back to where it was. The only thing that we can do is kill every coyote, when given the oppourtunity, by any means neccessary. This will only keep the numbers down. I saw a documentary on coyotes about some pretty extreme methods that some western states use to keep the numbers down. One state not only poisoned them, but sent CO's out into the field during the birthing season to locate dens and pull the pups out to be euthanised. The first time that I ever heard of coyotes in my state was back in the 70's, and that was only in the western part of the state. Now they are all over and here to stay. 20 years ago, you could not throw a rock in the bushes without flushing a flock of turkeys in one county that I hunt. It was common to see huge flocks feeding in fields. Since the coyotes moved in, I'm seeing fewer and fewer turkeys each year. I normally only kill animals that I plan to eat, but I will not pass up a coyote if I'm given a chance to kill it.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Sagittarius said:


> Even coyotes deserve better than that fate.


I agree. I don't have it in me to be that cruel to an animal. Even a coyote. Its just an animal out hunting and looking for a meal, to get him through to another day, just like us humans. I know that sounds soft, but he's only a problem to us cause we often are pursuing the same prey.

Now if he's posing a direct threat to me or others, then ain't nothing I wouldnt' do. Never bat an eye.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.wcp-nm.com/coyotes/

I don't dig the sponge idea either. 

Hunt 'em! Makes for some fun the the off season.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

coyotes are ruining hunting in northeast PA, we shot less deer every year and yet the population continues to shrink rapidly from where it was 10yrs ago.. my uncle, where i hunt at but do not live near said just this spring he saw 3 times coyotes in the middle of the day with fawns in their mouth.... and turkeys, wont even go up to hunt them next year. used to be able to go anywhere without running into a turkey in the woods with birds everywhere in the spring now you can spend 3 days up there and hear a few distant gobbles and thats it. 

seen a few coyotes deer hunting but never got a shot off, dad kill one last year. tried hunting them but dont have much time besides when im there for actual deer season. but something has to be done about these things


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

jwcatto said:


> When I was a park Ranger in the Lower State of Sc a fella that lived next door had a 100 acre fox pen and he HATED yotes. He would take meat scaps and put them on a big treble hook and hang the meet 4 ft off the ground. The yotes would jump up and basically hang themselves. COMPLETELY against the law but he handled his business.


Thats pretty sick and cruel. I would much rather shoot them(i get about 1 a year while bow hunting). I don't care what the animal is, call me a softy but you would have to think how that animal lived its last minutes, being hung from a treble hook is disturbing to me.


----------



## Parker3 (Dec 11, 2009)

Well you could turn some mountain lions loose...then to get rid of the lions and you can turn some bears loose...Then to get rid of the bears you can turns some elephants loose...and so on like the snake and the mongoose.

no seriously Id ask around who knows some predator hunters, theyre usually a hard core bunch, and tell them youve got a good population in your area and Im sure theyd be glad to help you out.


----------



## WalterJ (Feb 27, 2008)

Triple S. Shoot. Shovel. Shut-up.


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

jwcatto said:


> When I was a park Ranger in the Lower State of Sc a fella that lived next door had a 100 acre fox pen and he HATED yotes. He would take meat scaps and put them on a big treble hook and hang the meet 4 ft off the ground. The yotes would jump up and basically hang themselves. COMPLETELY against the law but he handled his business.


I would love to thin a couple yotes out this winter but to hang them or sponge? wow, that's heartless. I know you didn't do it, just kinda shocked there still are people out there that would.


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

i am at the top of the food chain, and they hunt the same game i do, so that means i kill them every chance i get. luckily i am on a huge cattle ranch and always have a dead cow to hunt over!!!


----------



## Swift Arrow (Apr 23, 2010)

I use to do a lot of trapping in my early twenties, Trappers are one of the most dedicated and devoted forms of outdoorsmen. During my time hanging out in this circle of individuals I got to see lots of reports and studies that showed; unfortunately killing coyotes in mass forms triggers a breeding cycle. The more you kill the faster they breed. The only way to handle large groups is to lower the female population, and that is almost impossible to do. There have been experiments with baiting with things that cause sterilization but, it is expensive and well there are the tree huggers. I have seen times in two different states where the DWR's have hired contractors to kill coyotes from the air out of helicopters.

For those of you who are having a hard time trapping or controlling the coyote population just remember each female can breed twice a year having between 4 to 8 pups each time. Do the math if you can, kill the females. 

For those willing to feel sory for the dogs and how they are killed they should see how the dogs kill the calves, fawns and others. They are eating befor their prey is dead.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Swift Arrow said:


> For those willing to feel sory for the dogs and how they are killed they should see how the dogs kill the calves, fawns and others. They are eating befor their prey is dead.


Yeah, but they don't know any better. So you think it's cool to feed animals a sponge that results in a slow painful death, or hanging them by a hook until they finally expire? I didn't see one reply that was against trapping them.  I used to trap a lot, and I know that it has to be a better fate than the alternatives I just mentioned. Not wishing undue suffering on an animal doesn't make you a tree hugger. It makes you a human.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

gut piles bring em in out of season these things can be obtained fron slaughter houses


----------



## CGerken (Aug 2, 2010)

For people who don't know anything about trapping try snaring you can get a snaring video and a dozen snares for less than 50$. The best place to snare a coyote is a fence crossings set two or three snares at each crossing and you'll be suprized how many you can get in a winter just setting the fences. simple,and very effective.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I used to be just like a lot of you guys that posted here, hating the coyotes and not thinking much of them until I started hunting and trapping them. You'll learn quick that they are just as smart as any whitetail out there. It can really extend your hunting season as well


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Rolandd said:


> Get a Fox Pro and a 22-250 and have some fun.


Atta boy.......except .223........:0) Varmints or not, soaking sponges and the like is just wrong and cruel.


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

call em and kill em


----------



## Swift Arrow (Apr 23, 2010)

Yamahog12 said:


> Yeah, but they don't know any better. So you think it's cool to feed animals a sponge that results in a slow painful death, or hanging them by a hook until they finally expire? I didn't see one reply that was against trapping them. I used to trap a lot, and I know that it has to be a better fate than the alternatives I just mentioned. Not wishing undue suffering on an animal doesn't make you a tree hugger. It makes you a human.


My mention of tree huggers was not in the literal sense, actually. The tree huggers took the case I described in my earlier post about baiting with sterilization drugs to federal court. Your feelings on animal suffering show compassion, which most ethical hunters have or should. 

Your response to trapping has me a little puzzled, You said that you didn’t see one post against trapping, so I am assuming it’s ok with you but, you did condemn the others methods saying that trapping is a better fate and that you use to trap a lot too.

My puzzlement comes in deciding trapping is more ethical. In most states a trapper must check their set min. of every twelve hours. So letting an animal have their leg crushed with steel jaws, and in many cases broken, left for hours until the trapper returns to club them on the nose with an ax handle, then poke them through the eye into their brain with an ice pic. As a fellow trapper you already know this method is one of the most used to keep from damaging the plume. NO trapper would shoot an animal and decrease the price on his furs.

So how is this better?

Understanding the difference between controlling a problem and crulty is where people will never agree. This is a problem with no happy solution but, many ways of accomplishing it.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Has anyone tried to eat a coyote? Maybe this is the new dark meat. Once the deer are gone, we are going to have to start eating other animals.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

jim p said:


> Has anyone tried to eat a coyote? Maybe this is the new dark meat. Once the deer are gone, we are going to have to start eating other animals.


They might be jim but i,am going to let you try it first


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

Ive done the calling thing & they get wise to it pretty quick, but they are slaves to thier bellies.
Kill a pig gut it & set up on it. If theres one around hell come to it. You gotta get the wind right though cause hes gonna circle round & come in down wind.


----------



## handl042 (Aug 14, 2010)

Get a nice predator call sit up in the stand or bait them in. Call them in and enjoy then do what you please with them. Some people keep the pelts but what ever makes you happy.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

jwcatto said:


> When I was a park Ranger in the Lower State of Sc a fella that lived next door had a 100 acre fox pen and he HATED yotes. He would take meat scaps and put them on a big treble hook and hang the meet 4 ft off the ground. The yotes would jump up and basically hang themselves. COMPLETELY against the law but he handled his business.


I have heard this as well.Works great for alligators too.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I am not sharp enough to kill one so I guess that I will have to look for a road kill to cook up and see how it taste.

I can't see any way to get rid of the coyote. If you kill all of them off your property, then your neighbors coyotes will just move in. In the old days when everyone was trying to live off the land your neighbors would all be with you when it came to killing off predators. Now you would be lucky to have just one neighbor that would be willing to help out. Don't you just love to hear them howl after they have killed a nice fawn.

Not anything to worry about though. The feds will probably introduce some wolves or maybe genetically engineer a prehistoric predator to take care of the coyotes.

I bet that the car insurance companies are glad to see the big and fat coyotes.

I saw one post that said that gray hounds would put the fear of death in a coyote and that they would run the coyotes out of the county. When gray hounds don't race well they are disposed of so you could rescue a gray hound or three and see if they would keep the coyotes busy.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Rolandd said:


> Get a Fox Pro and a 22-250 and have some fun.


 That would work


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Shoot them!!!!!


----------



## JonathanGlass (Mar 1, 2009)

umm....should be simple enough, shoot them


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Foxpro, and whatever your rifle of choice is

I got the foxpro spitfire for $180 new and it works well, although they will get wise fast.


----------



## mnbowfisherman (Sep 6, 2010)

Swift Arrow said:


> My mention of tree huggers was not in the literal sense, actually. The tree huggers took the case I described in my earlier post about baiting with sterilization drugs to federal court. Your feelings on animal suffering show compassion, which most ethical hunters have or should.
> 
> Your response to trapping has me a little puzzled, You said that you didn’t see one post against trapping, so I am assuming it’s ok with you but, you did condemn the others methods saying that trapping is a better fate and that you use to trap a lot too.
> 
> ...



Thats not how it usually works, first of all foothold traps if set right will not break bones, second of all fur graders will almost never if ever down grade from a hole the size of a .22 bullet, that is placed in the head; the most important fur is the fur on the back of the coyote.

As for ways to get rid of them, let some wolves go and the coyotes will disappear


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I have often wondered about this as for as baiting goes has anybody ever tried sardines? I mean that smell would have too travel a long ways. I know it sounds nuts but just a thought.


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

BowKil said:


> Atta boy.......except .223........:0) Varmints or not, soaking sponges and the like is just wrong and cruel.


that looks like fun looks like something i have everyday at work with me just a waiting for one of those um how do i say this nice afghani people to do something way outta of theree league good for yotes though too


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

It's easy just shoot a dozen coyotes, come on guys there has to be a more practical way to get them quickly and depending on the terrain shooting them all will be near impossible. I don't hunt in open plains of the mid west so they circle me in my 200 or so acres and I don't even know they are there. Last year I tried calling and they wouldn't come past the tree line which I didn't even know they were there until sirens from the fire dept. sounded off and it was the howl show!!!


----------



## 4shotshy (Jan 31, 2009)

turn a few donkey:s loose they will run them all off then you can hunt the donkey??


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Swift Arrow said:


> Your response to trapping has me a little puzzled, You said that you didn’t see one post against trapping, so I am assuming it’s ok with you but, you did condemn the others methods saying that trapping is a better fate and that you use to trap a lot too.
> 
> My puzzlement comes in deciding trapping is more ethical. In most states a trapper must check their set min. of every twelve hours. So letting an animal have their leg crushed with steel jaws, and in many cases broken, left for hours until the trapper returns to club them on the nose with an ax handle, then poke them through the eye into their brain with an ice pic. As a fellow trapper you already know this method is one of the most used to keep from damaging the plume. NO trapper would shoot an animal and decrease the price on his furs.
> 
> So how is this better?


There are several ways to dispatch a trapped animal. And you say "NO trapper would shoot...". Wrong. I trapped fox for years and always shot them through the head and received no less money for the pelts. So did all the guys I know who trapped. I never knew anyone who poked them through the eye with an ice pick . And, yes- I do think the several hours in a leghold trap are likely to cause less suffering than the "sponge" or hanging by the jaw by a hook. Obviously I don't know that for sure, but that's my guess.


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

WhitBri said:


> I used to be just like a lot of you guys that posted here, hating the coyotes and not thinking much of them until I started hunting and trapping them. You'll learn quick that they are just as smart as any whitetail out there. It can really extend your hunting season as well


I personally think they are smarter than most whitetails. Honestly if I didn't hear them every night, I wouldn't know they were even there. They're pretty elusive critters.


----------



## ikt (Nov 10, 2009)

turkey calls work great to. this spring i was calling a gobbler in and had a coyote come in to the call with in 3 yards of me. a load of no. 4's from a 12 gauge didn't do him much good though.


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

I was able to get a permit to hunt them at night using a spot light and a rifle. If your in N Florida send me a pm and i will tell you how to go about it.


----------



## Buck N Rut (Dec 8, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, if not found soon enough won't some coyotes chew their own foot off to get out of a trap? Yeah, that's not cruel at all. The way I see it, the only good coyote is a dead coyote. I'm not saying that sponges and treble hooks aren't cruel, but trapping can't be much better. Recent studies have proven that they can and will kill more fawns than most people originally thought. While not common, people have been killed by coyotes and they are becoming increasingly unafraid of people. If populations are left unchecked and their normal diet becomes scarce, what will they eat then? Do you want to be the one caught between your deer kill and a group of hungry coyotes? I know, sounds crazy, but are they really that different from wolves?

Call me extreme, call me what you want, but they are getting out of control just like hog populations in some areas because they aren't the quarry of choice for most hunters and enough aren't killed on a regular basis.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

Swift Arrow said:


> My puzzlement comes in deciding trapping is more ethical. In most states a trapper must check their set min. of every twelve hours. So letting an animal have their leg crushed with steel jaws, and in many cases broken, left for hours until the trapper returns to club them on the nose with an ax handle, then poke them through the eye into their brain with an ice pic. As a fellow trapper you already know this method is one of the most used to keep from damaging the plume. NO trapper would shoot an animal and decrease the price on his furs.
> 
> So how is this better?


Been cruising PETAs website?

All states I've ever trapped in require offset jaws meaning there is a gap wide enough for the foot, but not the pad, so the animal is held firmly by the pad, not breaking the foot or any bones. The worse that happens is that their foot falls asleep and tingles, much like when you lay on your arm.

Videos have been taken over traps that show coyotes will pull at a trap for about 15-20 minutes and then give up and go to sleep. Think an animal in unbearable pain would go to sleep? If we are quiet approaching a trap from downwind we find most of our animals asleep.

I've personally never seen the ice pick method, but it sounds similar to how they put cattle down for butchering. Most of the time the trappers I've been with shoot them in the head with a .22, and they've all been trapping for 20+ years. Even shooting them in the side doesn't decrease the value of the hide unless you blow a huge hole in it with a huge caliber. A .22 isn't even noticeable.

Going back to your reasoning, if sometimes a foot does get broken then it must be unethical? Sometimes deer hunters accidentally gut shoot a deer, does that make deer hunting unethical? No of course not, things happen no matter how careful we are.



Buck N Rut said:


> If I'm not mistaken, if not found soon enough won't some coyotes chew their own foot off to get out of a trap? Yeah, that's not cruel at all. The way I see it, the only good coyote is a dead coyote. I'm not saying that sponges and treble hooks aren't cruel, but trapping can't be much better.


I've never seen a coyote chew their own foot off. Neither has any of the trappers I've spent time trapping with (all of them with 20+ years of experience). Is that to say that it never happens? No, cause of course things happen sometimes. It is not a normal occurrence.

We've talked about it and the best we can determine is that it might happen with a trap that doesn't have offset jaws and the coyote can't feel its foot due to the extremely tight hold cutting off circulation, and while chewing on the trap they damage their foot enough to slip free.


----------



## tglynn (Jul 2, 2008)

*I call BS*



jglynn said:


> i am at the top of the food chain, and they hunt the same game i do, so that means i kill them every chance i get. luckily i am on a huge cattle ranch and always have a dead cow to hunt over!!!


That is the biggest load of BS I have ever read. I have seen you shoot. You couldn't hit a yote at 20 yds with a bazooka.....:tongue:

(Just kidding, he is my brother)


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

screw the yotes. I want to kill all of them


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I've never heard of any trappers using anything but a .22 to dispatch a trapped animal.
Normally, the "chewed off foot deal" happens if the trap is left unchecked for days... or, if the trap is way too big for the animal that got caught in it.
My Grand Dad used to run coyotes with greyhounds back in the 30s' and 40s'... quite a thing to see, from what I've been told.
He used 3 or 4 greyhounds and a kill-dog that was not as fast, but a lot bigger! Mean and tough were prerequisites for the kill-dog... or the coyote would kick his butt every time!
To eradicate coyotes is nearly impossible. Just to thin the population would be a full-time job for a team of people. 
It will never happen without some kind of very health incentive for hunters to focus solely on coyotes.
Back in the mid 70s' there was plenty of incentive... good coyote pelts were bringing $70 to $125 each.
Personally, I love coyotes. I wouldn't want to get rid of all of them... they're way too fun to try to call in.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Its illegal now but my old rancher buddies tell me that injecting a hot dog with antifreeze, then hanging just out of reach of other varmints works well but you better hope a dog doesnt find it.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Fox Pro + Lightning jack + 22-250 works fine.


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

If you can bait and snare it the best way to catch a bunch. I got 24 off one farm since November. Might be kinda warm where you are to run a bait though. End up with a stinking pile of maggots. Trapping or calling are probably your best bet. Trapping requires a lot of dedication because you will have to check traps everyday. Coyotes are very smart. A big mature buck has nothing on a mature coyote.


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Beendare said:


> Its illegal now but my old rancher buddies tell me that injecting a hot dog with antifreeze, then hanging just out of reach of other varmints works well but you better hope a dog doesnt find it.


A stringer of hot dogs works well


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

I like to shoot them with a ar-15 I even use one of those evil 30round magazines


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

leveralone said:


> A stringer of hot dogs works well


It probably works well on whatever finds it.


----------



## spiggy2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just curious how much money would s coyote pelt bring in?


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Hire the Road Runner. Beep Beep


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

spiggy2 said:


> Just curious how much money would s coyote pelt bring in?


Depends where you are from and how prime the fur is. Fur color and density make a difference too


----------

